# Are Feeders Really That Bad?



## chadw07 (Aug 22, 2012)

I know that everybody says that feeders are bad because of parasites and sickness. It was stronger than I, I bought 10 mini goldfish from the pet shop today. they are really small but have good color and seem healthy and active and they all have eaten since I got them. Is it really that bad to give them live fish once in a while, like once or twice every six months, or is it big no no. Maybe my nephew will end up some new goldfish.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think live is a key part of a good varied diet. I feed live once a week(my feeders in treated water when I pick them up). Pellets are extruded,processed food & don't have everything your fish needs imo.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

The risk of parasites and disease is pretty overrated.
A lot of people talk about it, but few have actually seen it happen.

Actually, spreading diseases is more to be expected when feeding raw fish from a supermarket.


----------



## DanielLDN (Sep 5, 2012)

Guy at the LFS has a 12 inch beautiful snakehead, colours are just INCREDIBLE - he only feeds it goldfish and has never had a problem. Fact is there your fish do as you please


----------

